# Yellow Jackets! Time to Die!



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have had it! The darn yellow jackets are everywhere! I try really hard not to use pesticides/insecticides here. However, I resorted to using wasp spray in 3 nests in the ground. I have out a dozen homemade wasp traps scattered away from the main areas we use. Just changed them out to meat about about a week ago. Yep....they are working but....as I sit and vent to y'all, I am nursing 7 stings!:angry:

I climbed up in the top of barn, moved some life jackets and bam, they got me. I know they nest in the ground, or even in crevices, but a pile of life jackets. I did not expect that!:GAAH:

Yes, they were yellow jackets. I made the grave mistake of slapping the first one that got my calf and then war was on! I just reacted....couldn't help it. How I got down the ladder without breaking my neck is a miracle. My 6 year old Grand Son asked if I used my broom. He thinks I'm a witch...:ROFL:

Anyways....my Dad suggested sitting a yard fogger up there. I have never used one. Think it would work? I have a lot more stuff I need to put up there. We are trying to make more room for a few more round bales. What kind of residual do I need to worry about? I can cover the round bale we have now with a tarp. The barn is not enclosed, but the roof is. It's kinda like an attic with plywood flooring. I use an extension ladder to get up there. 

There is quite a bit of browse at the back that the Goats are working on. The Duck house is about 150 feet away. Rest of the Birds are further away but the fog drift worries me. Am I worrying too much? Again, I've never used foggers. I know I'm not thinking clear right now. I'm just plain dang mad!:veryangry: And.... "StingEze" with benzocaine burns!:veryangry:

Outside of burning down the barn...just kidding or waiting on colder weather, any suggestions please send my way. :shrug:

Thanks y'all. :grouphug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

dish soap and water...in a spray bottle...shake like mad and spray even madder!! works pretty good!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I wouldn't use a fogger in any area where it might leave a residue that your animals could contact, and I would especially be leery of using one where you might store something they will eat.

As for the wasps, though, I agree - it's war time! They will all be on their nests whenever it's dark outside, and that's the time to hit them with the long-distance spray foam. Take no prisoners!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I am allergic to the little boogers and had a long term war with them this summer. The yellow jackets built a nest under the hay feeder, right where I had to stand to throw hay into it. I also used it to feed the kids their grain when the adults were out of the pen being milked. Of course, I had to walk along the area and got stung many times.

They were so buried, I had a horrible time getting them killed. I sprayed and thought I had gotten them. Nope, got stung the next day. I finally ended up using 3 large cans of foam and just emptying it into the area where they flew in and out. It looked like a snow bank, but it finally killed them. 

It only took a month to do it!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Updating. Honestly, it was a mystery why they were in the life jackets....Not the usual nesting site for YJ. My son didn't believe they were nesting in there, so he came to see for himself. He put on his "hazmat' suit...no really.... just his cold weather hunting gear and climbed the ladder. Yj are looking for "protein" this time of year and they found it. Skyler found a dead snake covered in YJ's. He thinks it's a King snake. I did not kill it...I promise! Not sure why it died up there. It took some convincing, but sense the snake was dead, I got him to dump a bucket of hot dawn soapy water on it. He said he got a gazillion YJ's! We will see.....He's coming back tomorrow evening.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hummm I like the idea of spray foam lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We have European wasps, kind of like YJ on steroids. Bigger, meaner and they like white light- as in a 
flashlight at night. The wasp spray foam works great on them! If you can get them before they 
get you! So far, they don't see red light, so I look like an idiot with my red head lamp, hunting for
the evil EWs at night! :-D


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes, we have those here too. My Dad calls them Devil's Bee's. I have been trying to find their nest for years. I've seen them snatch Butterflies right off the bush and they go after the Hummingbirds. Yellow bug lights are a joke around here. The Moths are still attracted to it and then comes the Devils Bee's for their late night snack! I used the red head lamp too when I sprayed the YJ's holes. Scares the Dogs to death!:ROFL: 

I noticed this morning, a huge Paper Wasp nest, I've allowed under the front porch was empty. There was a gazillion on it yesterday. I excused Hubby of spraying it, but said he didn't. Guess 53 degrees last night, got them but not the darn YJ's. I made and hung 6 more traps this morning. I used ACV/Sugar/Salt in these. Next year I'm going to get them out in March and try to get the Queens. I try to remind myself they are beneficial but the numbers are extremely high this year. Guess that's what I get for not killing the little buggers sooner. :wallbang:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Naunnie said:


> Yes, we have those here too. My Dad calls them Devil's Bee's. I have been trying to find their nest for years. I've seen them snatch Butterflies right off the bush and they go after the Hummingbirds. Yellow bug lights are a joke around here. The Moths are still attracted to it and then comes the Devils Bee's for their late night snack! I used the red head lamp too when I sprayed the YJ's holes. Scares the Dogs to death!:ROFL:
> 
> I noticed this morning, a huge Paper Wasp nest, I've allowed under the front porch was empty. There was a gazillion on it yesterday. I excused Hubby of spraying it, but said he didn't. Guess 53 degrees last night, got them but not the darn YJ's. I made and hung 6 more traps this morning. I used ACV/Sugar/Salt in these. Next year I'm going to get them out in March and try to get the Queens. I try to remind myself they are beneficial but the numbers are extremely high this year. Guess that's what I get for not killing the little buggers sooner. :wallbang:


That is a great name for them! Devil's Bees! 
Good luck getting the evil YJ's! Ours will be done for the year- winter does have it's good points!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

This might sound *******, but you would be surprised how well a 12 gauge shotgun blast at close range works on a nest full, what doesn't die from the bullets dies from the concussion


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> This might sound *******, but you would be surprised how well a 12 gauge shotgun blast at close range works on a nest full, what doesn't die from the bullets dies from the concussion


Might work wonderfully on the YJ , but the holes in the barn roof would be a bummer :slapfloor:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Chadwick....I am a born *******! :slapfloor:Next time a find a nest....especially them Devil Bees, I'm gonna remember your advice!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We sit on the deck and try to shoot the carpenter bees with .22's. (until it got hard to buy them!)
Since we are over a mile from the road, with an entire forest between us and the road and we are shooting down,
it is perfectly safe- but really *******! BB's and air pistols work too!


----------

